# Rental at WorldMark Windsor



## minoter (Aug 23, 2009)

I am new to the WorldMark section of TUG. I am interested in renting at the Windsor resort in October, 2010. What is the best way to gain access to any available rentals by TUG members or (if necessary) an outside source.

Thank you


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 25, 2009)

Check the Rental site (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17673) or http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45, or wmowners forums.  You should figure out who is the heavy renter, then contact them and you can set up your date and neg the price than.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mtribe (Sep 2, 2009)

Wyndham is HEAVILY renting the Windsor Worldmark resort.  It is on expedia listed as Resort at Sonoma County.


----------

